# RIDER FEEDBACK SHOWS MONTHS I WASN'T WORKING.



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

I started with Uber late last year, my latest "RIDER FEEDBACK" shows my happy customer quotes from June and July. Big problem - June, July are yet to arrive on the calendar I am using !

It is so exciting to be a partner to an organisation that can not only visualise the future, but also share this vision with its partners of these these upcoming quotes. 

Anyone aware of a top secret Uber-Psychic venture which appears to be in Beta mode for select partners ?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

They've included me in their psychic testing too. I too have glimpsed the future and have received comments for months so far encountered only in the Uberverse.


----------



## Spursman (Dec 8, 2016)

Yup, me too. WTF???


----------



## letmethehellin (Nov 6, 2016)

Yup! the systems broke.
my feedback comments contain serial numbers each, and the months on previous comments have changed, including one from May that now says it was written in Jan.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Hugh G said:


> I started with Uber late last year, my latest "RIDER FEEDBACK" shows my happy customer quotes from June and July. Big problem - June, July are yet to arrive on the calendar I am using !
> 
> It is so exciting to be a partner to an organisation that can not only visualise the future, but also share this vision with its partners of these these upcoming quotes.
> 
> Anyone aware of a top secret Uber-Psychic venture which appears to be in Beta mode for select partners ?


Great news!
Now, please advise any/all long priced winners from the upcoming June Brisbane Winter Racing Carnival, which your future customers may have casually mentioned in their testimonials.
#setforlife


----------



## weekendnightdriver (Sep 5, 2016)

I want them to manipulate my mind by showing my future earnings in June and July.


----------

